# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  A jeni i lidhur me kafshet shtepiake?

## bombona

un jam nje tip shum e dhen pas kafsheve sidomos pas maceve dhe pas qenve..
po ju miqt e mi a jeni te dhen pas kafsheve?
a keni ndonje kafsh momentalisht?
a ka ndonje lloj lidhjeje mes teje dhe kafsheve....
si i trajtoni....a keni ndonje foto te tyre..
per keto e me shum ju ftoj te diskutojm ne kete tem per miqt tan besnik(kafshet)
me rrespekt :Lulja3: * bombona* :Lulja3:  :Lulja3:

----------


## padrilla

pyet Tvsh,,,

----------


## gloreta

kam patur kur kam qene e vogel tani nuk kam kohe per to, mire eshte me kafshet por duhet shume pune.

----------


## bombona

> kam patur kur kam qene e vogel tani nuk kam kohe per to, mire eshte me kafshet por duhet shume pune.


ne fakt as un nuk eshte se kam shum koh per to po ama jan shum relaksues e paqesor sa me bejn te harroj cdo hall kur jam me to..
ti qa pelqen me shum mace apo qen/

----------


## gloreta

> ne fakt as un nuk eshte se kam shum koh per to po ama jan shum relaksues e paqesor sa me bejn te harroj cdo hall kur jam me to..
> ti qa pelqen me shum mace apo qen/



te dyja mire jane. Por nuk dua te terbuar une. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Enii

> pyet Tvsh,,,


ca tka ber tvsh ty mer


sa per temen me pelqejne macet , qent si kam qef sorry

----------


## bombona

ja shikoni kete mushun time hehehehe kjo eshte macja me trendi me krenare me e paster me e degjuar me lozonjare qe kam njohur e kam pasur ndonjher....

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Me pelqejn shume si qent dhe macet , vjet bleva nje qenush por per fat te keq me bejn alergji dhe smund ti mbaj ,por i adhuroj ...
Foton e ishit tim e kam nxjerr already ne nje tem tjeter .... :perqeshje:

----------


## Enii

uaaaaa sha e mileeee 
macet vdesin per mu .. lejn koken lol
kam ktu ne lagje gjith ato e kur eci ndonjehere i therres pussycat come here lol ato vijn e bejn mjau mjau e me ferkohen ke kembet  :ngerdheshje: 

macok skam me po dua te blej nje te ri dhe pse duhet ti rrish pak ne koke apo jo bombone

----------


## bombona

> uaaaaa sha e mileeee 
> macet vdesin per mu .. lejn koken lol
> kam ktu ne lagje gjith ato e kur eci ndonjehere i therres pussycat come here lol ato vijn e bejn mjau mjau e me ferkohen ke kembet 
> 
> macok skam me po dua te blej nje te ri dhe pse duhet ti rrish pak ne koke apo jo bombone


hhahahahhahahhahahhahah qa macesh te pa fetyra qe qekan ato mi qe te vikan pas keto shqiptaret duhet me ju shku pas hehehe
perkushtim dun ata se sa her te ha un do haj ajo sa her lahem un lahet dhe ajo sa her shkoj ne***** un shkon ene ajo shkurt si me qen tu rrit nje femi me duket ehehhehee
po me jep kenaqesi se....a eshte si rrush apo jo...
ps, shikoni disa foto tek macet pozojn se qa me ka bo kjo zonja e nderuar eheheh

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> a jeni i lidhur me kafshet?


Jam *e* zgidhur me kafshet

l o l

----------


## FLOWER

dhe une e zgjidhur jam si parafolsja, me dy mace persiane qe i kam shume per zemer.

----------


## FLOWER

kjo eshte persie

----------


## FLOWER

prape persie. vdes per kutia ajo.

ohuuu sdo me e marre ket foto.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Me pelqejn shume si qent dhe macet , vjet bleva nje qenush por per fat te keq me bejn alergji dhe smund ti mbaj ,por i adhuroj ...
> 
> *Foton e ishit tim e kam nxjerr already ne nje tem tjeter* ....


 :ngerdheshje: 

ja nji femer trasparente, qe pranon te tregoje ishin e saj,...

besoj se e ka llafin per qenin... :perqeshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> kjo eshte persie


e bukur qenka persefoni....

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> ja nji femer trasparente, qe pranon te tregoje ishin e saj,...
> 
> besoj se e ka llafin per qenin...



Yeah pikes i re ..........

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Yeah pikes i re ..........


te tradhtoi qe je ndare?...lol

qeni dmth... :perqeshje:

----------


## FLOWER

> e bukur qenka persefoni....


ore ti me kujdes bej kur flet per persien. s'ta kam lene ty me e pagezuar.
pastaj prit se aty s'duket gje fare, po spo do me i marr keto fotot e tjera e une skam nerva tani me provuar njeqind here

----------


## PINK

macet i urrej.

qente nuk i urrej po dhe afer si dua. 

Komshiu im ka 3 qen, qe i ngordhshin qe te 3. Sa here do kthehem ne shpi apo dal dhe nese ato jane ne backyard, do me trembin. Tani ja kam gjet si ti shut 'em up. Lol

----------

